# Experienced Fitter from Germany is looking for a Job in WA



## Mawo (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi There!!

I am 43 years old and working now for 20 years as a Fitter in Germany. I have been several times to Australia and i really would like to live there. I think i dropped about 100 Applications by Internet but got only one response for a Telephone interview.
In February i will go to Perth for a Holiday and i will start looking for a Job there. 
Anybody in here got an idea for a Job??? Since i am Germany i requite Sponsorship......for further information i can send my CV.

Thank you in advance!!!

Mawo


----------



## robbo2 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Pump fitters position*

Hi Mawo,

We are looking for an experienced pump fitter if possible with mechanical seal knowledge. 
This is a Perth based position in our workshop in Wangara.
Can you please submit your cv if you are interested in this position ?

Many thanks.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Mawo (Jan 10, 2012)

[
Hey Rob!!

Thanks for getting in Touch with me. I am interested
In that vacancy but currently in Brisbane. Tomorrow
I will be in Canberra and i think i will be back in Perth
by the weekend. 
Unfortunetly i just have my IPhone with me, so it is a bit
tricky with the CV.
I do not know if you already sent your Email Address
so it would be better if you could just send it 
Again and i Email my CV.

Thanks for Consideration Rob

Cheers
Mawo

QUOTE=robbo2;50323]Hi Mawo,

We are looking for an experienced pump fitter if possible with mechanical seal knowledge. 
This is a Perth based position in our workshop in Wangara.
Can you please submit your cv if you are interested in this position ?

Many thanks.

Regards,

Rob[/QUOTE]


----------



## robbo2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Mawo,

Thanks for your reply.
I have just tried to add my email but it cannot be send because of the restrictions on this website. If you can send me a text message to +61 407 384 216 then I can text you back with my email address.

Regards,

Rob


----------

